# A Sad Deck becomes a Happy Deck !



## Bobbo

*This deck was in a very sad state before I got my hands on it . I power washed it using a deck wash of my own formula to get all the mildew off .Then sanded the deck 4 times with varying degrees of sandpaper grit to level off the finish . Then it was stained using Benjamin Moore's Arborcoat solid stain . *


----------



## RH

Looks great - a huge improvement. Been awhile since I did exterior work, especially on decks. Do the solid stains available nowadays hold up pretty well on them?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Looks great!


----------



## NCPaint1

Looks good. Good color choice too. Some pond stones around the plants and that'll be finished. I love stone, I rarely use mulch...too much maintenance.


----------



## Underdog

Just one criticism. you should have photoshopped that one nick on the corner post out.


----------



## PressurePros

You painters do love your solids ;-)


----------



## kdpaint

PressurePros said:


> You painters do love your solids ;-)


Ugh, I hate solids on decks, but HO's love that sh!t.....and don't listen to any advice. When it goes to hell, they forget the warnings they ignored and lay blame.......


----------



## RH

kdpaint said:


> Ugh, I hate solids on decks, but HO's love that sh!t.....and don't listen to any advice. When it goes to hell, they forget the warnings they ignored and lay blame.......


That's why I asked about it in my post. Solids on decks were a no-no back when I was doing exterior work. Thought that maybe today's products made using them feasible.


----------



## kdpaint

Some solids are good. At the risk of sounding like a California paint rep, (I swear I am not) the solid Enduradeck alkyd modified stuff is awesome. Unbelievably weather, sand and traffic resistant stuff. 

Last night I wrote in another post that I had used it both on an oceanside deck in Maine and as the trim paint on the ocean facing side of the house and it looks awesome years later. Deckscapes was used before and it didn't even last a season (june-labor day) before it started to fade and wear really badly.

I still like the look of the semis better, but Enduradeck I will warranty.


----------



## Tonyg

You certainly did a lot of work. I bet you can see that one from the space station


----------



## cdaniels

It looks great solid stains look so much better than semi's IMO.Hope it holds up.


----------



## Bobbo

RH said:


> Looks great - a huge improvement. Been awhile since I did exterior work, especially on decks. Do the solid stains available nowadays hold up pretty well on them?


None of the new VOC friendly stains hold up like the stuff that was horrible for the environment . But the customer should get at least 5 to 7 good years out of it . Maybe a touch less as it is a pretty dark color and will suck up UV rays ! As for the solid stain . It was almost a necessity here to help cover all the sins of the past .


----------



## Ultimate

Am I the only one that noticed the roof next door that needs some soap on it?


----------



## Bobbo

HouseOfColor said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the roof next door that needs some soap on it?


Most of my power washing jobs are associated with exterior painting or staining jobs . I usually don't do roof p/w'ing anyway . Oh and I always do direct mail advertising in a neighborhood I'm working in . So if that Gent needed work he had my info .


----------



## Ultimate

Bobbo the deck is beautiful. I was being a little funny. Painters notice paint everywhere they go. I added roof cleaning recently and it's all I see any more.


----------



## chrisn

According to the Behr commercials on TV, you could have just sprayed it with that crap and had dancing people on it in hours.:whistling2:


----------



## plainpainter

I'd put money that was a Cabot's SPF deck stain that was on that deck.


----------



## Bobbo

HouseOfColor said:


> Bobbo the deck is beautiful. I was being a little funny. Painters notice paint everywhere they go. I added roof cleaning recently and it's all I see any more.


Yeah when I pass by a house I always notice the paint and if it's in need of a power washing ...


plainpainter said:


> I'd put money that was a Cabot's SPF deck stain that was on that deck.


I believe that was Benjamin Moore Arborcoat . If my memory serves me .


----------



## mudbone

chrisn said:


> According to the Behr commercials on TV, you could have just sprayed it with that crap and had dancing people on it in hours.:whistling2:


Behr footen!


----------



## TJ Paint

Bobbo said:


> But the customer should get at least 5 to 7 good years out of it .


I'm not trying to burst your bubble but that's being a bit optimistic. Maybe 5 years on the rails but I'd say 3 for the floor at best. Less than that if they shovel snow.

I've done enough of these to have a good idea what the lifespan is. 

Your experience could vary depending on your climate.


----------



## NCPaint1

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not trying to burst your bubble but that's being a bit optimistic. Maybe 5 years on the rails but I'd say 3 for the floor at best. Less than that if they shovel snow.


I agree to a point. Location and exposure is everything. Here in Michigan its as you say TJ, but different climates can produce different results. He could very well get that long depending on where he's located, the build of the deck, and exposure.


----------



## Bobbo

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not trying to burst your bubble but that's being a bit optimistic. Maybe 5 years on the rails but I'd say 3 for the floor at best. Less than that if they shovel snow.
> 
> I've done enough of these to have a good idea what the lifespan is.
> 
> Your experience could vary depending on your climate.


Yeah I guess I was being an optimist especially considering the dark color on the deck . That will help break things down quicker . UV rays are a stain killer !


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not trying to burst your bubble but that's being a bit optimistic. Maybe 5 years on the rails but I'd say 3 for the floor at best. Less than that if they shovel snow.
> 
> I've done enough of these to have a good idea what the lifespan is.
> 
> Your experience could vary depending on your climate.


 Its burst your bobbo!


----------



## Bobbo

mudbone said:


> Its burst your bobbo!


Made me laugh ! :laughing:


----------

